# لماذا نذهب للمخطىء ولا ننتظر مجيئة؟؟؟



## blackguitar (20 يناير 2006)

*لماذا نذهب للمخطىء ولا ننتظر مجيئة؟؟؟*

*يجيب القديس يوحنا الذهبى الفم" لأنة ليس بالأمر السهل أن يذهب من إرتكب الخطأ ليعتذر لأخية وذلك بسبب الخجل وارتباك وجهة. يطالب (السيد) الذى أصيب بالخطأ ليس فقط بالذهاب الى أخية وانما يذهب بطريقة بها يصحح ماقد حدث فلم يقل لة: إذهب اتهمة أو إنصحة أو اطلب منة تصفية الحساب معة، وانما عاتبة مخبراً اياة بخطئة وما هذا إلا تذكيرة بما أخطأ بة؛إخبرة بما حل بك على يدية بطريقة لائقة كمن يقدم لة العذر ويسحبة بغيرة نحو المصالحة
وذهابنا الى المخطىء بمفردنا لمعاتبتة لكى نربحة فى الحقيقة ليس إلا إمتثال بالسيد المسيح نفسة فقد جاء إلينا من سمواتة ليعاتبنا بالحب ويدفعنا بعملة الخلاصى للتوبة لكى يربحنا لة كأعضاء جسدة المقدس.إنة لم ينتظرنا نذهب بل جاء إلينا وهذا فأن الوصية التى يقدمها لنا السيد لا يمكننا أن نكملها ما لم نحملة هو فى داخلنا فنسلك سلوكة ونحمل فكرة فينا​*منقووووووووووووووول


*فهل يا ترى نحن عندنا استعداد ان نذهب ونعاتب عن من اخطا الينا
ام نقول كرامتنا لن تسمح بذلك *


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا نذهب للمخطىء ولا ننتظر مجيئة؟؟؟*

وهل نفهم نحن الدرس ام نزيد غطرسه وقله حياء تجاه مقدم الحب البازل 
للاسف ان من تعود الخطاء يعتبر ان ذهابنا له حق مفروض ويصبح بار فى عينى نفسه ويعلل انه لم يكن مخطاء ولذا جاء اليه الاخر
ناسيا ان الذى غفر هو الاقوى والاعلى والمتنازل حتى يربح كل نفس
لاتحزن اذا لم يفهم ذهابك اليه بالطريقه الصحيحه
ولكن ليكن عندك ثقه فى كلامات رب المجد 
ان من يعتذر عن خطاء فى حقه هو المنتصر ورابح النفوس حكيم


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا نذهب للمخطىء ولا ننتظر مجيئة؟؟؟*




> إنة لم ينتظرنا نذهب بل جاء إلينا


 
شكرا على روعة الموضوع
الرب يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا نذهب للمخطىء ولا ننتظر مجيئة؟؟؟*

موضوع روووووووووووووووووعه

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا نذهب للمخطىء ولا ننتظر مجيئة؟؟؟*

موضوع جميل اووووووووووى 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## ناجى عدلى زكى (3 نوفمبر 2008)

*رد: لماذا نذهب للمخطىء ولا ننتظر مجيئة؟؟؟*

عجيب امر الانسان الذى ذاته كبيره حتى انها لم تعطه فرصه ليرى سواها
ترى هل له عينان 
اهو مبصر حقا 
هل لديه اى نوع من العيون
حقا قال الكتاب لهم عيون ولكن؟
ان عبونهم تراهم هم ولذا حجبت عنهم الرؤيه الصحيه


----------

